
CLI RSS: RSS with Newsbeuter - sdoering
http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/rss-with-newsbeuter/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arabesqueblog+%28Arabesque%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
donretag
There have been tons of posts regarding alternative RSS readers on HN lately,
but most of them do not quite get what made Google Reader special.

There have always been other RSS readers, but Google Reader synchronized your
feeds between machines. One could read their feeds between
work/home/mobile/tablet and have a consistent view on what is read/unread and
organized exactly how you want it.

It is not the reader, it is the service behind the reader.

~~~
_ak
Hi, I'm the developer of newsbeuter. I absolutely agree with your last
sentence in that's what many users expect from an RSS reader. That's why
newsbeuter supports Google Reader and TinyTinyRSS as services, and soon will
support Feedly as soon as I can get access to a test system for their Google-
Reader-compatible API (aka "Normandy"); support for other services will
follow.

------
lignuist
For a long time, I was looking for a reader that allows to export not only the
subscriptions, but the actual news archive. With newsbeuter I can easily
access the sqlite database and export all the news.

------
tsahyt
On the notion of CLI RSS readers, I'd recommend to have a look at canto.

------
cdjk
I tried newsbeuter once before. I prefer CLI programs for most things, but
enough feeds I follow depend on pictures (ok, maybe just xkcd) that it wasn't
worth it.

You can hook it up to urlview to open links or the original article (as long
you're running it locally, not in a remote screen), however - that was a nice
touch.

